# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  A MUM has revealed her simple trick for de-icing her car windscreen in seconds

## Neo

*A MUM has revealed her simple trick for de-icing her car windscreen in seconds, and people have hailed it a game-changer.*
Angela Hickling took to Facebook to share her simple hack which requires nothing more than an empty stain remover bottle.


She has chosen Dr Beckmans carpet stain remover bottle that comes with a brush attachment that will work as a scraper on the car.
She simply fills the bottle with warm water and then glides the brush head again the ice, causing it to melt before her eyes.
Sharing a video of her tip she wrote: Im a genius, get ya self one of these bottles, fill it with warm water and ya sorted, no cold hands scraping anymore and it cleans ya window screen to, the brush bit is ideal.
For those who dont have a bottle lying around you can pick one up for £2.80 at Wilko.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/10...emove-ice-car/

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Or you could just go out and start up you car, turn on the defrosters and go back in the house for 10 minutes.  It beats standing out in the cold scraping a windshield.

----------

2cent (11-28-2020),Brat (11-27-2020),NuYawka (11-27-2020),ruthless terrier (11-27-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Or do what i did, move to  Spain. My windscreen never is frosted up in the mornings.

----------

2cent (11-28-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-28-2020),ruthless terrier (11-27-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

another solution is to have a remote start and do it from your kitchen over a cup of hot coffee.

----------

2cent (11-28-2020),Brat (11-27-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-28-2020)

----------


## Neo

> another solution is to have a remote start and do it from your kitchen over a cup of hot coffee.


I have a wi fi coffee maker 

https://smarter.am/products/smarter-coffee

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-28-2020)

----------


## Freewill

> another solution is to have a remote start and do it from your kitchen over a cup of hot coffee.


That's so yesterday, I now start my car with my cell phone.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-28-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

My method is very simple. I ORDER my wife to clean the windshield. Then I ask her to look at the windshield. The heat from her gaze will melt all the ice off in seconds. (wink).

----------

Canadianeye (11-27-2020),Neo (11-27-2020),NuYawka (11-27-2020),Old Ridge Runner (11-28-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I have a wi fi coffee maker 
> 
> https://smarter.am/products/smarter-coffee



Wait till Skynet Judgement Day and the War on the machines, it'll turn against you, you'l l see. Laser beams zapping you across the kitchen.

----------


## teeceetx

So, all that water collects at the bottom of your windshield, and refreezes?  Or the warm water cracks the windshield?

----------

2cent (11-28-2020),NuYawka (11-27-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *A MUM has revealed her simple trick for de-icing her car windscreen in seconds, and people have hailed it a game-changer.*
> Angela Hickling took to Facebook to share her simple hack which requires nothing more than an empty stain remover bottle.
> 
> 
> She has chosen Dr Beckmans carpet stain remover bottle that comes with a brush attachment that will work as a scraper on the car.
> She simply fills the bottle with warm water and then glides the brush head again the ice, causing it to melt before her eyes.
> Sharing a video of her tip she wrote: Im a genius, get ya self one of these bottles, fill it with warm water and ya sorted, no cold hands scraping anymore and it cleans ya window screen to, the brush bit is ideal.
> For those who dont have a bottle lying around you can pick one up for £2.80 at Wilko.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/10...emove-ice-car/


Must not get very cold where she lives. It would freeze on contact even in upstate NY... on the colder days. Hwr bottle would be stuck to the windshield.

----------

FNguy (11-27-2020),NuYawka (11-27-2020)

----------


## Brat

Rubbing alcohol does wonders for a frozen windshield.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Rubbing alcohol does wonders for a frozen windshield.


yes but its a waste of good alchohol.....

I amazed that here in Spain you can buy 97% alchohol in plastic bottles , 2 euros, and 40% Hydrochloric Acid, both over the counter in shops. In the Uk you would need some sort of licence to buy both.

----------

Neo (11-27-2020)

----------


## Neo

Every Brit bloke knows all he needs is a 3ft square bit of cardboard stuck under a wiper blade....jeez  :Smile:

----------


## JMWinPR

> *A MUM has revealed her simple trick for de-icing her car windscreen in seconds, and people have hailed it a game-changer.*
> Angela Hickling took to Facebook to share her simple hack which requires nothing more than an empty stain remover bottle.
> Did that once on a really cold day, cracked the windshield
> 
> 
> She has chosen Dr Beckmans carpet stain remover bottle that comes with a brush attachment that will work as a scraper on the car.
> She simply fills the bottle with warm water and then glides the brush head again the ice, causing it to melt before her eyes.
> Sharing a video of her tip she wrote: Im a genius, get ya self one of these bottles, fill it with warm water and ya sorted, no cold hands scraping anymore and it cleans ya window screen to, the brush bit is ideal.
> For those who dont have a bottle lying around you can pick one up for £2.80 at Wilko.
> ...

----------


## Brat

> yes but its a waste of good alchohol.....
> 
> I amazed that here in Spain you can buy 97% alchohol in plastic bottles , 2 euros, and 40% Hydrochloric Acid, both over the counter in shops. In the Uk you would need some sort of licence to buy both.


It is a waste of alcohol, except when you are REALLY in a hurry and need that ice melted fast.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> My method is very simple. I ORDER my wife to clean the windshield. Then I ask her to look at the windshield. The heat from her gaze will melt all the ice off in seconds. (wink).


Did your wife see this post?

----------

Karl (11-28-2020)

----------


## Neo

I’ve worked at an Asian multimillionaires new build house, the builders pulled down the rest of the house but kept the kitchen and built a mansion around it.
The house was in Derby in a fairly rich area. Next door was a house like the original house, this was lived in by the millionaires brother whom she bought for him.

Sipping our cup of coffee my fellow workers and I would look next door, at exactly the same time every morning the millionaires brothers wife would come out and hand wipe with a cloth the whole car, if it was frosty she’d scrape the windshield and windows. We’d remark, “wow! I wish I could get my wife to do that”

----------


## Big Wheeler

I'll ask my misssus and see what she says! I'll let you know when I get back from A.and E.

----------

Neo (11-29-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Or you could just go out and start up you car, turn on the defrosters and go back in the house for 10 minutes.  It beats standing out in the cold scraping a windshield.


Ya beat me to it.

*Oops.  I see by a LOT of hours!  lol

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> So, all that water collects at the bottom of your windshield, and refreezes?  Or the warm water cracks the windshield?


Another who took the words right outta my mouth.

Ever notice how "Heloise's Helpful Household Hints" tend to make easy tasks more complicated?


I'll never forget the one that made ironing all your sheets a breeze, by laying them flat between the mattress and box springs.   :Doh!:

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-29-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Another who took the words right outta my mouth.
> 
> Ever notice how "Heloise's Helpful Household Hints" tend to make easy tasks more complicated?
> 
> 
> I'll never forget the one that made ironing all your sheets a breeze, by laying them flat between the mattress and box springs.


According the Spike Milligan (whom i met three times), when he partook of WW3 as a Gunner, the standard way to press razor sharp creases into an army dress uniform trousers was to put them between two planks and park the 3 ton truck on top overnight.

----------


## 2cent

> According the Spike Milligan (whom i met three times), when he partook of WW3 as a Gunner, the standard way to press razor sharp creases into an army dress uniform trousers was to put them between two planks and park the 3 ton truck on top overnight.


Poor bloke never heard of a dry cleaner, eh?

----------


## Neo

> Poor bloke never heard of a dry cleaner, eh?


When I lived by myself I’d have my mother round for Sunday lunch, she’d do a bit of light cleaning, stuff that I’d probably not think of doing. 
 After lunch she’d  put her feet  up and watch tv with the heating on, whilst she was comfy I’d wash the dishes and tidy up.
she always asked me to take her home by 4pm. When I came back from doing that I’d do my ironing, tv off, pure concentration, I’d only iron the things that needed it, I found it therapeutic, a chore, silence, a time to think and get your brain sorted out.
Women might scoff at reading this, but I found ironing relaxing.

----------

